# 83K $ salary for Auckland



## ExpatToAuck

Hi All,

I know this sort of question would have been asked on this forum before several times.Apologies for repeating it again as I could not find relevant answers to my case from previous posts.

I have been offered an IT Consultant job in Auckland for 83k .Do you think I can save anything considering the following:

1.I am single and would be living in a shared accommodation ?How much can we expect to spend on this on an average?
2.I do not party out a lot ,may be once in a month.I prefer to cook food,but might eat out as well ( if I am lazy enough to cook)
3.Would buy a second hand car(VW Golf),petrol,internet,mobile.
4.What would be the percentage of tax deducted?

So,how much can I expect to save in this case .I have to calculate this before I come.So,please help me out.

TIA.


----------



## inhamilton

I would say that you should be able to save at least $25,000 of that salary per year, going by what you said re accomodation and your 'partying' habits. But subtract money for the purchase of car in the first year.


----------



## inhamilton

inhamilton said:


> I would say that you should be able to save at least $25,000 of that salary per year, going by what you said re accomodation and your 'partying' habits. But subtract money for the purchase of car in the first year.


In fact, you could probably save $35,000 I reckon, if you're careful. The average salary is about $48,000 I think. So you're on about 35k more than that.


----------



## G-Mo

ExpatToAuck said:


> 4.What would be the percentage of tax deducted?


A little over $18,000/year.


----------



## ExpatToAuck

Thanks a lot Inhamilton and G-Mo.

Saving around 35K even after buying a second hand car should be a good saving for me .

Also, it would be fantastic if someone could let me know how much would a shared accommodation cost per week in Auckland South on average.

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo

ExpatToAuck said:


> Also, it would be fantastic if someone could let me know how much would a shared accommodation cost per week in Auckland South on average.


I'd guess every rental property in Auckland is on Trade Me. Check it out (link below), find what you like and see what current prices are like.

Auckland properties for rent on Trade Me Property

Just out of interest, why South Auckland?


----------



## ExpatToAuck

Thanks.This helps a lot .My office would be located near to Great south Road.Not sure if this falls in Auckland South or other place.That is the reason why I was mentioning about South Auckland.


----------



## topcat83

ExpatToAuck said:


> Thanks.This helps a lot .My office would be located near to Great south Road.Not sure if this falls in Auckland South or other place.That is the reason why I was mentioning about South Auckland.


Choose your location carefully in South Auckland - there are some rough bits!


----------



## madeelahmad

Dear All

Pls. elaborate how you get this job. Is there any website helpfull to get the job pls mention.

Regards,
Adeel Ahmad


----------



## LollyMonster

Hello.. Figured I would post a answer.. as I am from New Zealand (currently living in Dubai).. 

Shared accomadation is great and easy to find.. as long as you find good flatmates you shouldnt have to spend more than $200-$300 all up including power, water etc. 

Tax is 12.5% so all up it takes out a lot.. Fod wise Auckland is great for food.. Anywhere you go! Depending on the conversion rates it can be expensive but there are some great resturants out there.. 

I notice a few people are talking about South Auckland - its genrally a 'brown' neighbourhood.. alot cheaper although you do have to be careful.

Transport is good.. buses and trains.. taxis are expenisve but once you get the public transport down all good.. If your driving.. GPS is a god send!


----------



## topcat83

madeelahmad said:


> Dear All
> 
> Pls. elaborate how you get this job. Is there any website helpfull to get the job pls mention.
> 
> Regards,
> Adeel Ahmad


The standard websie to look at is SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me


----------

